# FS: URQ Fog light switch



## lada03 (Apr 3, 2009)

Rare brown URQ (older style dash) fog light switch

$35 

I have an 83' and need some small bits so willing to swap


----------



## lada03 (Apr 3, 2009)

*still have it*

$35 shipped


----------

